# Pics of the kids in their new collars.



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mia and Skylar:










Mia smelling Skylar's bow:









Skylar girl:









Bikky boy:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

They are so cute........!!...


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Adorable! Lovely collars.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! They all look soooo cute in their collars. I love Bizkits nose, so cute!
I found a shop on etsy that makes similar ones, with big flowers instead of bows, and Im tempted to get some for mine but Im afraid Miley will tear them up. Do yours seem to ignore them?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So CUTE!!! I love the picture of Mia smelling Skyler's flower:daisy: The collars are adorable and the colors are perfect !!!

Ours came the other day. They turned out really nice and the pups dont seem to mind them. Not bad for $10


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I keep looking at these pics, Kimberly. Its so nice to see more pics of your pups.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you all! 



Reese and Miley said:


> Beautiful pictures! They all look soooo cute in their collars. I love Bizkits nose, so cute!
> I found a shop on etsy that makes similar ones, with big flowers instead of bows, and Im tempted to get some for mine but Im afraid Miley will tear them up. Do yours seem to ignore them?


Thank you! TBH, I only put them on them long enough for a quick walk and photo op today. They're not crazy about them. It might be better when I adjust them small enough so that the bows stay on the top of their necks.



2Cheese said:


> So CUTE!!! I love the picture of Mia smelling Skyler's flower:daisy: The collars are adorable and the colors are perfect !!!
> 
> Ours came the other day. They turned out really nice and the pups dont seem to mind them. Not bad for $10


Thank you! I too thought it was cute when Mia smelled Skylar's flower!  I'm very pleased with the quality and colors of the collars. The lady who creates them seems very professional. I was impressed with her packaging and everything she included with them.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> I keep looking at these pics, Kimberly. Its so nice to see more pics of your pups.


Thank you so much, Katy! (I desperately need to create a new siggy too.)


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

They are so adorable. I especially like the blue with Skylar's coat. Did you get them from the same etsy shop flippedstars/kristi got hers from?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi all your babies have their easter bows ready for spring


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How cute they all look and the harnesses


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Aww they are soo cute!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Great collars and I love those puppias!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

those collars are beautiful, i love those bows on them  , and i never saw a puppia with that cute gingam trim? are those a new style? love them too


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

Adorable how cute


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words! 



Cambrea said:


> They are so adorable. I especially like the blue with Skylar's coat. Did you get them from the same etsy shop flippedstars/kristi got hers from?


Thank you! Yes, ma'am, I sure did. Kristi is the reason! Thank you, Kristi! 



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi all your babies have their easter bows ready for spring


Yes, they sure are!



elaina said:


> those collars are beautiful, i love those bows on them  , and i never saw a puppia with that cute gingam trim? are those a new style? love them too


Thank you, Elaina! No, their Puppias are not new--think I got them last summer/maybe late summer. I need to get some scaled down ones for summer. I think that style is a bit too much fabric for when it's really hot.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

They look so dang cute!!! Love them on the bench like that too sweet.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> They look so dang cute!!! Love them on the bench like that too sweet.


Thank you, Kerri! I was impressed that they sat still for me. Maybe it helped that we'd just returned from a walk (ran the last half block--Skylar LOVES to run!)


----------

